# Upcoming 4 ring Adga show in Shelby, NC



## ZiggyNC (Apr 16, 2013)

Details and entry forms here http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/2013-Dairy-Goat-Show-Catalog.pdf


----------



## ZiggyNC (Apr 16, 2013)

It's not too early to start getting your entries in. I know there will be people from NC, SC, FL, TN and GA there. Would like to see some goat spot members from other states.


----------

